# Plenty of pig for saturday



## daveoxforduk (Jul 23, 2015)

3 half racks of ribs, small pork shoulder and a belly pork loin. All rubbed in a home made rub, which is super tasty. 

Ready to smoke in my Bradley 4 rack digital on satu Day. 













image.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 23, 2015


----------



## smokewood (Jul 23, 2015)

Looking good Dave, I see you are giving them plenty of time to marinade then?


----------



## daveoxforduk (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah, I'm giving them until Saturday. Do you think that's too long? I'm doing then tonight as I'm busy all day tomorrow. Very new to smoking, so not entirely sure on how long you're supposed to marinade certain things. If there is a general rule at all?


----------



## smokewood (Jul 23, 2015)

No they will be fine, keep them well covered and chilled until you need them.  I have had ribs in the fridge for a 2 or 3 days, and I have also had a last minute BBQ/Smoke when I only had time to marinade the ribs for half an hour, and they still come out great.  Don't worry.


----------



## bamber (Jul 23, 2015)

Those look good Dave!

Care to share your rub recipe?


----------



## daveoxforduk (Jul 23, 2015)

·         1/4 cup Paprika
·         1/8 cup Fresh Ground Black Pepper
·         1.5 tablespoons Garlic Powder
·         1.5 tablespoons Onion Powder
·         1 tablespoon mile chili powder
·         1/4 cup sea salt (ground)
·         1/4 cup light Brown sugar


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Dave are you starting them at differant times or all in together. Shoulder should be the longest cook, then Ribs the Pork Loin, Keep an eye on the loin as there is very little fat, so it could dry out.


----------



## daveoxforduk (Jul 24, 2015)

I was planning on doing this

Shoulder on at 10am 
Pork loin and ribs on at 12pm using the 2.5 - 2.5 - 1 method for both

The shoulder is really small, £3.50 from tesco. So I think 8 hours should be more than enough, and plan on wrapping in foil after first 4 hours. 

Thoughts?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello Dave.  Just watch them and cook to an IT.  If they need to come off early no problem.  They will hold if wrapped well.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 26, 2015)

Yep cook to temp not time and all will be well


----------

